
Practical IT Audit Experience - andrewsvr
I would like to get some hands-on about IT Audit. Could anyone guide me into something like open-source or volunteer activity which, I could associate with to learn?
======
JeffTso
What area of IT? There's tons of resources as Audits are regulatory framework
based.

IT: COBIT is a good start

Security: ISO 27001 (popular in EU) GDPR (EU) PCI (Credit Card) HIPAA (Health
Sector) SOX/GLBA (Public Companies) ...

List goes on

~~~
andrewsvr
I am new, but Security would be one of my interests. If so, would you know any
options?

------
astropod-match
which country are you trying to be based at?

~~~
andrewsvr
US

